# How do you give CDT to kids... IM ok?



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi I just started my 3 and 4 week old kids on their first round of CDT vaccines. I made some terrible lumps on a couple and its so hard to get it subcutaneous on goats that small with no loose skin... how does everyone do this? Can it be given IM like in the hind end? Did I read somewhere about being careful not to strike a nerve back there when shots are given this way? Also I have read that they should get 3 doses the first year and others have said 2... which of these is correct?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Their is suppose to be a certain brand... that won't leave bumps.. forgot what it was....can't find the other post...that it was in... 

But I get the lumps too on my goats.... it is just a part of giving shots....

I don't recommend.. giving any shot in the back leg....there is a nerve.. that can permanently paralyze the leg.... I stay clear from there....

It is best given ...Under the skin ..not in a muscle....


With CD&T.. you give the shot.. then give it again 21 to 28 days later... they are good for a year..... Some give it 2 x a year but ...I haven't done this.... Only if a kid or adult... gets hurt really bad....then ...I may give them another one ..to be safe....
:wink:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Pam for the info about the nerve in the hind leg... what about in the neck... if the shot is angled more and it gets into the muscle instead of just below the skin... would that hurt anything? I'm just pressing on this because here I was stabbing the poor things 3 and 4 times trying to get below the skin and making more lumps even than I needed to. I knew about the annual booster, but then I take it you just give 2 rounds to the kids? I think I read 3 at fiasco farm site is why I was asking that also...


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I have always given mine their CD/T vaccines IM, and I've never had any problems, although I've only had goats for a couple of years, so I'm not all that experienced.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

mtmom75 said:


> I have always given mine their CD/T vaccines IM, and I've never had any problems, although I've only had goats for a couple of years, so I'm not all that experienced.


What muscle do you use Mtmom?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Essential 3+T by Colorado Serum will not leave lumps. I just used it on some new goats with no lumps will be using it on the kids today. I give it SQ in the neck.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

mmiller said:


> Essential 3+T by Colorado Serum will not leave lumps. I just used it on some new goats with no lumps will be using it on the kids today. I give it SQ in the neck.


I just got this brand and I love it!  No lumps on the kids! I have the Bar Vac brand too but it left nasty lumps on the kids.

I give it SQ up near the shoulder/neck area or armpit area. Depends on size of the kid and how much skin I can find.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Skyz84 said:


> mmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Essential 3+T by Colorado Serum will not leave lumps. I just used it on some new goats with no lumps will be using it on the kids today. I give it SQ in the neck.
> ...


I got lucky when I started looking into the CDT vaccine and came across this brand and all the raves it had about not leaving lumps and knew this was the brand I wanted.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I do it in their neck or shoulder with a short needle (1/2 inch 22 ga).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I much prefer the Colorado Serum one. When I used a bottle of BarVac last year I got lumps on all the goats. 
I give SQ in the shoulder/arm pit area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam for the info about the nerve in the hind leg... what about in the neck... if the shot is angled more and it gets into the muscle instead of just below the skin... would that hurt anything? I'm just pressing on this because here I was stabbing the poor things 3 and 4 times trying to get below the skin and making more lumps even than I needed to. I knew about the annual booster, but then I take it you just give 2 rounds to the kids? I think I read 3 at fiasco farm site is why I was asking that also...


 Your welcome.... :thumb:

I put it in the armpit area as well....if you get a reaction in the neck... it will stand out more... not a good SQ area anyway....

If the kid moves around and needs to be re-injected then ...that is what I do...it is best to have someone help hold the goat still for you.... :wink:

As to the kids needing vaccinating 3x...I think it is... if you start a kid at a very young age with it....then.. it may required that 3rd time......as mentioned.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

You can give CD&T vaccines IM, which is in the neck, thurl, rump, or back leg.

Keep in mind, giving a CD&T vaccine IM will still give you a lump, but it'll be hidden in the muscle. 
That's just because it's a CD&T vaccine...


----------



## Diane (Jun 7, 2014)

if you give a shot SQ you will get a lump it is just the fluid under the skin, give it a good rub and it should go away, the way I give SQ shots is pinch the skin and pull it up slightly to form a "tent" then give it making sure you do not stick yourself or go through and back out again


----------

